# Sabadell non-resident accounts



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Sabadell operates joint accounts for non - residents please?


----------



## vikingred (Jan 5, 2019)

I had a joint account set up in November 2018. Lady in the branch was very helpful and even set up the app on our mobile phones. We are still waiting for our NIE numbers to come through so it should be fine for you. Good luck...


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a joint account with my husband at Sabadell, it was my Husbands account, but last June we made it a joint account. At the moment we are non resident, so yes it is possible.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes it’s possible to get non resident joint account with Sabadell,however if you want to avoid charges ask at your branch how much you need to pay in monthly.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Viking 

You need to be asking questions. An NIE certificate is issued in a couple of days


----------



## vikingred (Jan 5, 2019)

Apparently we were informed of a backlog in December and told they would be processed and ready in mid February. Our completion date for our new Villa is 6th March and we got confirmation of this from our solicitors a couple of days ago so I'm assuming everything is in order?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> Viking
> 
> You need to be asking questions. An NIE certificate is issued in a couple of days


Theoretically yes, but in places where there are a lot of immigrants it can take a month or more just to get an appointment.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your very helpful comments. Now I just need to work out how to open a joint account online from the UK.


----------



## mecanico (Nov 21, 2016)

you have to pay in euros 700 each month or pay charges.


----------



## stevo1313 (Feb 13, 2019)

We have a non resident joint account with them, we've found them pretty good, their online banking services are good and in English.

We just opened ours in branch, took about 30 mins from going in to being all sorted and they didn't need NIEs as we didn't have them yet. They even send all post and the debit card straight to our UK address.


----------

